# Beretta 84/85 Cheeta



## nighthawk74 (Jul 27, 2008)

Hey all,

I am VERY interested in this pistol. I went to a local gun shop recently and I was looking for the Sig 250 compact. Well, they were out. They were also out of the Walther PPS, CZ RAMI 2075, and FN P9. These were guns that I have been interested in handling and checking out for the first time in the flesh. Well, I got to looking around and found this sleek, dark, and sexy Italian girl.....Ooops! I mean, this form-friendly, compact (for me, anyway) Model 84 Cheetah (*Disclosure: I am not, nor have I EVER been a gun fetishist, and I am actually quite new to firearms interest, in general). I had never seen one before, but I had heard of it and the other "cat" series of Beretta (Tomcat, Cheetah, Cougar, etc.). But, before Saturday, I had absolutely NO interest in this model because I had never seen it. Well, since then, I guess I have become smitten as a kitten with this model. Anyways, they were asking for $679 for the 13-round 380 all black model. The salesman was former LE officer and he swore by it, especially over the Bersa 380 Thunder which I was eyeing quite heavily as well. The Cheetah felt, I don't know, more solid and secure. Plus, you can have 14 total rounds in this gun over the Bersa and other supposedly compact guns. The salesman told me, and then showed me, the nickel model with walnut grips---at that point, he had me. I HAVE to get the nickel model. Does anyone have it? If so, what are your thoughts on it? Is it too heavy for CCW? How does it measure up to comparable 380's?

Thanks in advance,
Nighthawk74


----------



## Ricardokid (Nov 26, 2008)

I have it and it's become my favorite for concealed carry. I love the feel and it's very accurate as well. I looked at the black model too and when I saw the nickel one it was all over! Good luck!


----------



## nighthawk74 (Jul 27, 2008)

Ricardokid said:


> I have it and it's become my favorite for concealed carry. I love the feel and it's very accurate as well. I looked at the black model too and when I saw the nickel one it was all over! Good luck!


Does it get heavy when it's at full capacity in chamber + mag? What is it comparable to? What kind of holster do you wear?


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

*Beretta model 84*

Last fall I ran across an older model 84. (no "B" or "FS") It is the model with the rounded trigger guard, and no de-cocker. It was a trade-in from a LEO. I, too loved the look of it, and must admit that apearance had a lot to do with my attraction. (It's a blue/black one) Oh....and the price was very reasonable, $275. I went back a week later and it was still there. It is now mine, all mine. (drool)
Anyway, I've only put around 300 rounds though it and it has been 100% reliable, as expected. I only wish that I was as good a shooter as it is. 
I don't yet have a CCW, so I don't carry it on a regular basis. It often has "car duty" for when I'm only going to be in town. I have worn it around the house and yard in a Protech (nylon) holster, and it seems that it would be a reasonable choice for the role of CCW. It's not very heavy.
It is a breeze to field strip and clean.
I have had difficulty in finding a good leather holster for it that I like. 
Get it. You'll love it.


----------



## Ricardokid (Nov 26, 2008)

It is not too heavy with 13+1. I use a Bianchi paddle OWB holster with mine. It also has a thumbreak. It is very comfortable IMO.


----------



## nighthawk74 (Jul 27, 2008)

Hey people,

Thanks for the input. Yeah, this was one of those surprise guns that have taken me off course from the Sig 250 compact and Sig 239. I think the Cheetah is just small enough for most-of-time carry. I still might want something smaller like a NAA Guardian .380 or something. But, I would love to have this in my collection. Does Beretta have this same size handgun, and same style and shape but in 9 mm? I hear that the PX4 compact is all the rage, but there is something classic about the 84/85 that just can't be beat by the polymers.


----------



## jismail (Dec 10, 2008)

I have the 86FS cheetah which is the tilt barrel model. I got it for my ex to be able to load easily without having to work the slide. I find it very accurate for what it is, and really has a nice feel to it. It is nice to have form and function both complement themselves so nicely!


----------



## nighthawk74 (Jul 27, 2008)

jismail said:


> It is nice to have form and function both complement themselves so nicely!


Ain't THAT the truth! :smt023


----------



## Ricardokid (Nov 26, 2008)

I carry mine in an Uncle Mikes OWB paddle holster, and no I don't notice it being heavy. After a few minutes it's almost like you don't notice you have it on. Great gun to shoot even if ammo is a little pricey!


----------



## Ricardokid (Nov 26, 2008)

I have the PX4 SC in 9mm also, and I rotate those two for CCW.


----------



## wildcatbrownhound (Nov 24, 2008)

:watchingurchased a 84FS 380 last week. Finally found some ammo. (Atlanta Ammo) Reman I think. Not real fond of reman but if it is all you can find you do what you have to. Fired 450 rounds . At 50 feet, it hits about two inches to the left. No issues at all. It will be my CCW. I am absolutely pleased. :watching:


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Atlanta Arms and Ammo reloads*

Atlanta Arms and Ammo is a great quality reload. It is featured at the range I belong to and shoots well and cleanly. It is used by the Glock Factory team, F.L.E.T.C., the Army Service Pistol team at Benning and the Army Action Pistol Team. It should serve you very well.

The I.P address is: http://www.atlantaarmsandammo.com/

Take a look, I think you'll be impressed.


----------



## wildcatbrownhound (Nov 24, 2008)

Scratchshooter40 said:


> Atlanta Arms and Ammo is a great quality reload. It is featured at the range I belong to and shoots well and cleanly. It is used by the Glock Factory team, F.L.E.T.C., the Army Service Pistol team at Benning and the Army Action Pistol Team. It should serve you very well.
> 
> The I.P address is: http://www.atlantaarmsandammo.com/
> 
> Take a look, I think you'll be impressed.


:watching:I was impressed. I thought it was lets say " not up to par" I have fired close to 900 rounds with no issue at all. When you never hear of a product you are a little cautious. Thanks for the info. :watching:


----------



## guard dog (Dec 31, 2009)

*simply sexy*










Like most Italian designs it's just simply sexy looking. Congratulations on a great deal and a great gun.


----------

